# Can't Access Wireless Repeater set-up/admin page



## dwclapp

I have two wireless repeaters and can no longer access their set-up / admin page via default IP 192.168.10.1

I don't know the brand of the repeaters, which are commonly sold on eBay. Here's one example: eBay Item # 300829809133

They work well as repeaters, but it's frustrating that I can no longer access their set-up / admin page via default IP 192.168.10.1.

Right now I have only one repeater plugged in and connected to my laptop via ethernet cable. The 2nd repeater is unplugged. The Wifi on my laptop is switched off and disabled, so I'm actually connected to the Internet via my laptop's ethernet port via ethernet cable to the repeater's ethernet port, then via wifi signal from the repeater to my Zyxel wireless router and Comcast cable modem.

If I'm connected to the Internet via the repeater, why can't I access the repeater's set-up / admin page using default IP 192.168.10.1? When I enter http://192.168.10.1/ into Internet Explorer, I get only the error message "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"

I've also tried http://192.168.10.2, but get the same error message.

If I enter the default address for my Zyxel wireless router (http://192.168.1.1), the Zyxel admin page immediately opens.

Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong, and what to do to access the repeater's set-up pages? Is the solution different if both repeaters are plugged in? I.e., can both have the same default IP at the same time?

Here's the ipconfig /all settings:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\abc>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zyxel.com
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c15d:6dd7:c662:e994%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.2
192.168.1.1
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zyxel.com
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zyxel.com
C:\Users\abc>

In case it matters, my OS is Windows Vista Home Basic.

Thanks,
dwclapp


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Why do you not know the brand of repeaters you have it will be on the front of the range extender and on a label usually on the bottom of extender.

The way to connect to the repeater is using an ethernet cable from computer ethernet port to the Lan port on the repeater.

Set a static ip address to the *Local Area Connection* in the same subnet as repeater in your case *192.168.10.2*


----------



## dwclapp

Pardon my ignorance, but how do I follow your instructions to: "Set a static ip address to the *Local Area Connection* in the same subnet as repeater. In your case *192.168.10.2"*?

FYI, I'm using Windows Vista Home Basic.

These repeaters are generic versions made in China and sold on eBay, like this one: eBay Item # 300829809133. I've looked all over the repeater, the package and the instructions and don't see a brand name anywhere.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thank you for your explanation ebay has sellers that peddle cheap non descript networking equipment that are not always the best equipment for future reference i would avoid buying of there if finances allow and stick to sites like amazon or newegg.

Just a quick explanation of why you cannot access the repeater interface.

A repeater boosts the wireless signal from your main router in your case the Zyxel which has an ip address of *192.168.1.1* and your devices when connecting thru the repeater receive an ip address issued from the Zyxel in that subnet above.

Because your repeater has an ip address of *192.168.10.2 *this is in a different subnet and means you will not be able to access it's ip address because the DHCP server is disabled on that device. It is important that you do not enable the DHCP server on the repeater else wired devices will lose internet connectivity and only have local or limited connectivity.

So to access your repeaters ip address *192.168.10.2* please do the following:

Click on start>control panel>network and sharing centre>change adapter settings:

Right click the *Local Area Connection>properties>Internet Protocol Version (TCPIPv4)>properties:

*click on *Use the following IP address:
Set IP address to: *192.168.10.3
*Set subnet mask to: *255.255.255.0

Click on ok and ok again.

Restart computer.

Then open a browser and navigate to *192.168.10.2* and login using credentials.

You should then have access to the repeater with ip address *192.168.10.2

*To access the repeater using ip address *192.168.10.1 *simply disconnect the ethernet cable from repeater and connect up to other repeater you should then be able to navigate to it's ip address the same no configuration needed as the above repeater ip address is in the same subnet as the first repeater.

Hope this helps.


----------

